# Perdue Chicken says no additives, hormones, etc



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Well, money is tight and I haven't found a source for pastured chicken, yet, so I'm stuck buying commercial chicken from the supermarket. How come my Perdue oven stuffer roaster says that there are NO hormones or additives added to the chicken b/c the USDA doesn't permit it?? Isn't this one of the BIG reasons to go pastured/ organic? I know the other concerns are the feed they're fed and their living conditions, but I always thought that hormones were given to the chickens??


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

I might believe the additives part, but I have a hard time believing perdue doesn't use hormones on their birds...


----------



## LaLaLuna (Jun 23, 2002)

Are hormones actually used in poultry production? One thing that IS used to massive excess in factory poultry farming is antibiotics; both (I believe) as a growth promoter and because the conditions the chickens are raised in are so filthy and horrific that it takes those levels of antibiotic to keep the birds alive long enough to slaughter them.

So it's great that there are no additives, but I think it's a little misleading when things are labelled as "HEY LOOK HOW GREAT WE ARE! NO HORMONES" when actually hormones aren't standardly used in the production of that product anyway. It's just marketing, and preying on people's naivete'. Now if it said "antibiotic free" I'd buy those!


----------



## ConsCathMamma (Aug 17, 2004)

I am leary of it when it says Hormone free on chicken because I feel like they are trying to market an inferior product. I agree with the previous post, antibiotic free would be awesome in chicken (hormone free is great for beef).


----------



## JBird (Jul 26, 2005)

I read somewhere (can't remember where) that it is illegal for commercial chicken companies to use hormones. That is the only reason I *might* believe it. Obviously, it would be better to go organic and antibiotic free, but I do think the hormone free thing is right. I am leary of additives - what do they mean by that?


----------



## zo's ma (Mar 4, 2003)

It's against federal regs to use hormones. But then there's always antibiotics and filth PLUS.......chickens can be fed animal by products, YUCK!!!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I'd call that preying on naive customers. (No offense intended to the OP)


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
I'd call that preying on naive customers. (No offense intended to the OP)

nak Haven't been back to check this in a while. No offense taken. I totally agree that it's preying on naive customers, and if i wasn't as educated about what was in my food and wasn't striving for an nt- eating lifestyle, i would be naive. unfortunately, finances prohibit me from buying the meat i'd like and well, w/ a dh that *loves* meat, i need to go the commercial chicken route right now. i just found it very odd to see the label and automatically thought of uneducated food consumers thinking their perdue chicken was just as good as hormone-antibiotic free pastured chicken.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, I haven't bought perdue in several months, but I remember that it was one of the brands I COULD buy (I have to check the lables every time, so I'm not sure now...things change frequently in the food processing biz), because they didn't use any soy or milk products to inject in the birds and make them "moist." When you're stuck buying commercial, it's nice to find one that you CAN buy that's at least RELATIVELY safe.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Perdue feeds its chickens arsenic to ward off parasites. YUMMY!


----------



## BetsyNY (Jul 1, 2005)

I poked around Perdue's site, and here's what they say:

_Do you give your chickens hormones?
No. Perdue Farms does not give our chickens or turkeys hormones or steroids, either in feed, processing, or any other application. The use of hormones has been illegal in poultry production since 1952. In fact, since our beginning in 1920, we have never used hormones or steroids.

Are PERDUE® products antibiotic free?
All PERDUE® products are 100% free of antibiotics. This is assured by Perdue's own strict control over every aspect of production, including manufacturing our own feed and weekly audits of our producers' farms and by FDA/USDA requirements and tests._

Making sure the products are antibiotic free and not feeding animals antibiotics are two different things...they're playing with semantics there.


----------

